# Bulk and Clean Bulk



## Alaric (Jan 29, 2004)

I've read the stickies at the top of this forum, but I'm wondering what's the difference between a bulk and a clean bulk?

Does a clean bulk require you to do cardio, and have less cheat meals?  Or does using a clean bulk use a different P/C/F ratio?


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

A clean bulk consists of slower burning carbs like Brown Rice, SP, Oats, etc..... instead of junk carbs like white bread, sugar cereals, etc. Also, don't forget EFAs and lean proteins.

p.s. This was copied verbatim from Jodi


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2004)

it just implies that you're gaining weight (bulking) with an increase in calories, but eating good (clean) foods, not a bunch of crap. Obviously you could increase your calories and gain weight by eating McDonalds everyday, a clean bulk means you would eat similarly as when cutting, just more food/calories.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 29, 2004)

I consider my bulk to be a hybrid of the two... I mainly eat the same foods i eat while cutting, but I tend to be less disciplined about cheating...


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah me too Mayo...Well almost anyway.  I tend to be more on the junk bulk side  

I really do try, but I can't help it.. I have that country boy appetite.

In fact, just gettin ready to have some fried chicken, gizzards, biscuits and gravy and peas .    I'll tell ya, I can't resist good ole fried chicken and biscuits and gravy....(LIKE HEAVEN)


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 29, 2004)

I can't resist peanuts... any kind... roasted, salted, cocktail peanuts, honey roasted, peanut butter... man... if someone said it's been found to cause cancer I would cry worse then if my dog died...


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I can't resist peanuts... any kind... roasted, salted, cocktail peanuts, honey roasted, peanut butter... man... if someone said it's been found to cause cancer I would cry worse then if my dog died...



I'm with you on that!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Im a PB fiend.  I wish it was not so calories dense or else I would live off it.  Also the almond butter.


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just run more


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Thats would work but im not taking any chances. LOL.


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well that's good Dones.... I need more discipline myself.  When it comes to food, it's hard for me to say no  .


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey I still love to eat.  Don't get me wrong.  My cheat days aint nothing nice.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I consider my bulk to be a hybrid of the two... I mainly eat the same foods i eat while cutting, but I tend to be less disciplined about cheating...



Yeah, same here. No fast food though.


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just have to assert more discipline so my cheating days don't bleed into my workout week..   I do have a serious goal though once the weather warms up to start a jogging program or something with equal intesity so I can focus on getting lean.  I have severe body fat to burn off I'll tell ya.

Maybe one of you can tie my ass to your bumper and drag me a few miles a day


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Great since of humor.  You have me rolling!


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2004)

Why thanks my friend


----------

